# frage zu cygwin und SDL



## NetFreakDeluxe (29. April 2008)

hi 
ich bin gerade dabei c++ zu lehren ich programmiere mit eclipse(unter windows xp), welches den g++ compiler von cygwin benutzt. da ich jezt gerne grafik und sound ausgaben machen möchte, bin ich im internet auf die *sdl bibliothek* gestossen. 
die SDL.dll datei hab ich auch gleich im nez gefunden.
leider habe ich keine ahnung was ich damit machen muss, da ich ein zimlicher unix   bin und eclips bis jezt alles für mich erledigt hat.

momentaner fall:
#include "SDL.h" => Fehler: No such file or directory

bin jezt schon etwa 4 stunden das nez am durchgoogeln aber finde keine antwort auf mein probem. währe sehr dankbar für auskünfte


----------



## NetFreakDeluxe (29. April 2008)

k hab nach weiteren 2h lösung gefunden xD

Steps to build SDL natively with the Cygwin environment available at:
http://www.cygwin.com/

These steps assume that you are comfortable with the UNIX environment.

Step 1. Run the Cygwin setup program, install the default packages and
        the development packages (adding any extras you want, like vim).
Step 2. Run the Cygwin shell.  Further instructions assume you're in this shell.
Step 3. Extract the SDL source into a directory and run:
	./configure && make && make install
Step 4. When you're ready to build SDL applications, copy SDL.dll from
        /usr/local/lib to whereever your SDL application source resides.

und #include "SDL/SDL.h"


----------

